
Launch of CelloHost.com - jaazportal
 Warsaw, Poland (July 18, 2016) Jaaz Company has launched a new web domain. CelloHost.com will become a hosting place designated for average and unskilled users of social networks and bloggers that want to have their own website.<p>The company is going to launch free version of their service in September 2016 but in July they plan to launch beta version for selected customers.<p>The new web domain CelloHost.com will be offered to everyone that will setup their own site through company’s Jaaz Portal service.<p>The company is currently looking for people that want to become Beta Testers and would want to join their international team. Everyone that will register now can be rewarded with 50 Euro on promotion and up to 10 Euro for every bug he will find.<p>In addition he will be given a life time license for commercial versions of their software.<p>&quot;We hope that thanks to our Beta Test program we will find testers with whom we will create a lasting cooperation&quot; - said company’s CEO Marcin Gregorczyk.<p>Jaaz Company has been founded in 1998 by Marcin Gregorczyk and Sebastian Walos. Since then it is providing IT consulting and web designer services for variety of clients including Chancellery of President of Poland. In February 2016 Jaaz Company has started working on its flagship product Jaaz Portal.<p>Visit us: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cellohost.com
======
boogdan
Oh my god the website looks awful. I usually don't say bad things about other
people's work but in this case I can't ignore it. I mean if this is for real
then the "team" behind it probably are in the same boat as their target:
average unskilled blogger. My opinion is to shut it down and make it look
decent if you really want to make a profit with it.

~~~
gus_massa
I think it's not malice or trying to disguise their relation. The last line
says "Visit _us_ :". It looks like standard PR speak, like the usual third
person biographies in the side of most of the blogs. (I once read that the
third person conjugation is more friendlier to journalist that can just copy
and paste it to a news article.)

Anyway, I think that for HN a first person conjugation would be more welcome.
Also, waiting to have some content generated by friends and family helps to
showcase the site.

------
herbst
Can you please not write as if you were unaffiliated with them? Its obvious
that nobody would share such a fugly website on its own, especially not with
that wall of text.

